# AutoIt Error: Unable to open the script file / I tried everything on forums



## Khavian (Mar 2, 2012)

I am trying to upload my photos from my memory card to my computer and it USED to work on many other computers before. But I just bough a Laptop And I got this error message.

At first, I just put the memory card in the laptop and it detected a trojan right away, saying that I needed to put files in quarantine etc etc, but I DIDNT cuz i didnt want to lose my photos. Since then I got this error message every time I try to open this device. My other memory cards works tho.

I use windows7 32 bit, I tried MANY things that i've read on forums, Im having a hard time following it because I do NOT have anything called wscript in my taskmanager, please help!!!!!!:banghead:


----------

